# Homeschooling is a good thing!



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Just in case we needed any further confimation that we made the right decision to homeschool the kids, we got it this morning. 

Jacob came into the livingroom and asked Rose "Can I do some homeschool this morning after I get my chores done?" He was thrilled when she said "Yes". 

Not bad, coming from the same boy that was _miserable _in public school.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

We frequently experience similar episodes. Most recently we've been watching the NASA missions that were aired on the Discovery Channel (I think.) There is one segment left to watch and my 10yo son is just begging to get to see it. 

Homeschooling IS a good thing!

 RedTartan


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

My kids are asking to watch a series on 12th century England. Yes, I do love homeschooling!

Joyfully,
Cheryl


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Cheryl in SD said:


> My kids are asking to watch a series on 12th century England. Yes, I do love homeschooling!
> 
> Joyfully,
> Cheryl


Ohhhhh.... I'd LOVE to watch that -- what is it called?


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

deaconjim said:


> Just in case we needed any further confimation that we made the right decision to homeschool the kids, we got it this morning.
> 
> Jacob came into the livingroom and asked Rose "Can I do some homeschool this morning after I get my chores done?" He was thrilled when she said "Yes".


YEP! We get that, too. Our boys are young, but they're already learning to LOVE learning! :goodjob:

Jenny


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

akhomesteader said:


> YEP! We get that, too. Our boys are young, but they're already learning to LOVE learning! :goodjob:
> 
> Jenny


That's the part I love about homeschooling. In a classroom setting (public or private) the kids are being taught. With homeschooling, at least the way we do it, the kids are actively engaged in the art of learning. It is something they do, rather than something someone else does to them, and it makes all the difference.

I never grow tired of watching my children get excited about their education.


----------



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

Our summer break started on June 13. The kids came home from camping and visiting the Grandparents on June 24. On June 25 I started hearing 'when can we start school?' and just yesterday 'can I start reading my school books? They look so interesting!'

I totally agree: Homeschool IS a good thing!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

On the 4th of July the History Channel had a multi hour bit on The Revolution. Dh and I fell asleep for an hour and when we woke up our 10 year old filled us in on what we missed! He then asked if he could watch more of it!!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

My son always asks to do school. He is 15. He will ask at night after he did school that morning!


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

ShyAnne said:


> My son always asks to do school. He is 15. He will ask at night after he did school that morning!


It is so great to see them getting excited about learning! Even my 6 year old was chomping at the bit when his next year's curriculum arrived. Making them skip a day is like putting them on restriction.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

deaconjim said:


> It is so great to see them getting excited about learning! Even my 6 year old was chomping at the bit when his next year's curriculum arrived. Making them skip a day is like putting them on restriction.


LOL, uhh, another tool to use to control the children? "If you don't clean your room I won't let you do your lessons!" :nono: :rotfl:

No really, I so agree, we love how the children look for things to learn about, just for fun. I've even caught dd9 up in middle of the night working on math when she couldn't sleep. :shrug: 

Even when ds16 was in school, he would look for things to learn about in his intrest base, but anything to do with school...including math...forget it.

Reese


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

reese said:


> LOL, uhh, another tool to use to control the children? "If you don't clean your room I won't let you do your lessons!" :nono: :rotfl:
> 
> No really, I so agree, we love how the children look for things to learn about, just for fun. I've even caught dd9 up in middle of the night working on math when she couldn't sleep. :shrug:
> 
> ...


I've actually heard Rose tell the kids "No, put away that school work and get outside and play!" Times sure have changed since I was a kid.


----------

